# Favorate regular production Beli/No. 2



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

I have not had the chance to smoke many of these mostly due to cost. It seems the robusto size is a better deal. I picked the PSP2..


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

It is between the Monte #2 and the BBF in the cab.

If I had to choose I think it would be the................. BBF in the cab.

My 01s are smoking fantasic now.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

I have smoked almost all of these, although not a lot of each, and I personally like the Dip 2's. Mine are from 01 and have had from 04 and I love them. So many different flavors. I did smoke an 06 Monte 2 on Saturday that was also a great cigar.


----------



## olotti (Jan 20, 2006)

This was a tough choice but I had to go for the BBF's in a cab although I have some 03's in a dress box and they are just as good. My other option was the Unico's, could be tied as my fav. torp. Kind of like a 1 and 1A.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Felt kinda funny even participating, since I've only had Monte 2s...but I'm sitting on two BBFs. Guess I should smoke one and post back, eh? :cb


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

My all-time fave in that size range is the Upmann No.2. Consistently a wonderful and flavorful smoke. I salivate at the thought of Upmann no.2's!:dr 

ATL:ss


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> My all-time fave in that size range is the Upmann No.2. Consistently a wonderful and flavorful smoke. I salivate at the thought of Upmann no.2's!:dr
> 
> ATL:ss


I have seen you.
You salivate at a lot of things.:r


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> I have seen you.
> You salivate at a lot of things.:r


Well definitely not at your avatar! u

ATL


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

1. BBF
2. Monte 2
3. VR Unicos
4. Partagas P2

Last: Sancho Panza

I have smoked enough of the first 2 because the taste grabbed me right off the git-go. To be fair I would need to smoke alot more of each one to render the definitve verdict:r 

The rest I will get around to trying soon I hope:ss


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

For me it's the Diplomaticos #2, followed by the BBF; except when a Monte #2 is really on, because when that happens all bets are off.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

surprised the VR unicos hasn't garnered a vote yet? i know on other boards it wins this poll routinely.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> My all-time fave in that size range is the Upmann No.2. Consistently a wonderful and flavorful smoke.


I agree. The full tobbaco taste is a real winner. They can age forever too. I say PSP2 would be on the bottom of the list. Not much flavor and kind of boring. They look awesome and I wish I could warm up to them more.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Going with the MC2. I've heard some talk about the 06's being good but I haven't had one. The one's I've had from '01 or earlier have been really good!



mosesbotbol said:


> I agree. The full tobbaco taste is a real winner. They can age forever too. I say PSP2 would be on the bottom of the list. Not much flavor and kind of boring. They look awesome and I wish I could warm up to them more.


I feel the same way about the PSP2's. Maybe with around 5 years on them they will take off like the PSD4's.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I'd have to go with the Dip #2. Mostly because they are consistantly an excellent smoke! That is not true of the Monte, RyJ & BBF.

Johnny


----------



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

I picked the Partagas sp2. I had a couple while in Cuba and they were excellent!!! I brought 20 of these back home and so far the one I had from my purchase was kind of so/so. But when these are on....they are GREAT! (at least in my limited experience)


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> I agree. The full tobbaco taste is a real winner. They can age forever too. I say PSP2 would be on the bottom of the list. Not much flavor and kind of boring. They look awesome and I wish I could warm up to them more.


Don't count the PSP2 out just yet. I had one today that was lively and flavorful. Steadily becoming my favorite Partagas. Still, Upmann's rule!:ss

ATL


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

I have only tried the Sancho Panza Beli, full of flavor, creamy and woody.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

IHT said:


> surprised the VR unicos hasn't garnered a vote yet? i know on other boards it wins this poll routinely.


Very good cigar, tough call between that and the Monte.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=28484


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I had to say the BBF, but the Unico, Dip No.2 and La Punta all deserve a shout-out as well.
Also keeping in mind a #2 is significantly larger than a Beli...


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

i went with the BBF, myself.

i've been toying with the idead of a box of Upmann #2 - i haven't had one in maybe 10 years. does anyone have a review of a recent vintage? say, '05 or '06? any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

i went with the montecristo because it is my alltime favorite. the upmann, vr, bolivar and partagas can all be considered excellent as well. i don't have experience with the others.


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

Bumping this to keep the interest. Hoping a few more FOG's will chime in. I'm interested in this from a newbie standpoint to help decide on future purchases.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

I really like the Upmann No2. I think the Partagas SP2 needs to age to get in my top 5, and if it does not improve over time, I would have to consider it a big disappointment. Big fan of the Monte #2 and Diplo #2. Other than the Bolivar BF which I really like as well, I just haven't smoked many of the others to form an opinion.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Probably the best Beli/Torp/No. 2 I've smoked is the Monte Dunhill Selection Suprema No. 2...so I just voted for Monte No. 2. As for regular production, I would still choose a well aged Monte No. 2 as my go-to cigar in this vitola.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Tough category. I think the Sancho Panza Belicoso is the sleeper of the group and is underrated, but I will put the BBF and Monte No. 2 at the top of the list. Being an Upmann lover I have still never had an Upmann No. 2 but hear good things.


----------



## cls515 (Sep 28, 2005)

drdice said:


> I picked the Partagas sp2. I had a couple while in Cuba and they were excellent!!! I brought 20 of these back home and so far the one I had from my purchase was kind of so/so. But when these are on....they are GREAT! (at least in my limited experience)


I didn't pick the Party SP 2 or Monte#2 because of the inconsistency. Bolivar for me.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

Just had a Sancho Beli with 2 yrs of age this month, much better than the first few out of the box. I used to give those out, now I know I will keep that last bunch for myself. 

I don't know if it rates up there with a Monte but I did enjoy it.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I voted for the Diplo #2 , had soem from '01 that were amazing . Would then choose the BBF followed by the Monte #2 . I had some BBF's from '00 that were pretty darn good . The Monte #2's I've had were relatively fresh and not bad at all , would like get more in the future if possible and maybe some with some age on them .


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

None if the above category is missing.

RA beli


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> None if the above category is missing.
> 
> RA beli


I thought of this one, but I wasn't sure if it was a regular release.. I thought it was regional??


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Andyman said:


> I thought of this one, but I wasn't sure if it was a regular release.. I thought it was regional??


It was. I just like them.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> It was. I just like them.


There you go bustin my Chops!! :bx If I can find one to smoke I will put it on the list for you... :r


----------



## Swarth (Sep 29, 2006)

From a newbie standpoint you can't go wrong with a box of Montes #2's in your humi. While I always keep some BBF's I don't feel the same need to always have one on hand and they are not for everyone. Since I try to limit my purchases to cover a wide variety I might try the Upmanns depending on how many Mag 46's are left at the time. That said I had a Diplomaticos #2 that was somewhere right in the middle between the MC and the Upmann. Guess it's a matter of taste.


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

I've always had great smokes with the PSP2....maybe I've been lucky, but it's my fave of it's size....


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

I've got to go with the Sanchos, because that's what I've had the most of.


----------



## bassrocker (Oct 26, 2006)

The San Cristabol La Punta is a awesome cigar a little on the small size but great . them i would take the Boli then the Monti , Parti 
All Awesome Flavor bombs all different flavors.
It really depends on the mood im in .
I'm smoking a Monti # 2 right now and it is incredible .

Mike


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

RPB67 said:


> It is between the Monte #2 and the BBF in the cab.
> 
> If I had to choose I think it would be the................. BBF in the cab.
> 
> My 01s are smoking fantasic now.


The 01 BBF's in cabs are smoking very good! I love mine. The SC La Puntas from 01 are very good also.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

bassrocker said:


> The San Cristabol La Punta is a awesome cigar a little on the small size but great . them i would take the Boli then the Monti , Parti
> All Awesome Flavor bombs all different flavors.
> It really depends on the mood im in .
> I'm smoking a Monti # 2 right now and it is incredible .
> ...


Are those 2000 Monte #2's starting to open up now Mike?


----------



## bassrocker (Oct 26, 2006)

Fredster said:


> Are those 2000 Monte #2's starting to open up now Mike?


Fred I have a wedding to go to today and then i will try another tonight, I will let you know . They sure do look good , nice construction . nice color.


----------

